# West Coast HD Distant Network Service to require HD Satellite Dish



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

If you don not have a satellite dish capable of receiving orbital slot [103] and you currently receive West Coast HD Distant Network Service, then you will lose access to this service soon.

From DIRECTV:


> The channels are only in MPEG4 now. The upcoming change is moving from Triplesat orbital slot [119] to 5 LNB orbital slot [103] so people still on 3 LNB would lose the channels


[STRIKE]Very soon, the HD Distant Network Service (DNS) for the West Coast will only be in MPEG-4. As of today, both MPEG-2 and MPEG-4 HD DNS broadcasts are available. However, soon only MPEG-4 HD DNS will be available.

There are some folks that still have MPEG-2 equipment (HR10-250, etc.) and/or an older dish (not Ka capable) and have West Coast HD DNS. If you fall into this category, then your HD DNS channels will go dark when the switch happens.

Newer receivers such as the HR2x HD DVRs or the H2x standalone receivers can decode MPEG-4. Those receivers will continue to work as expected.[/STRIKE] You can check to see if your box is ready or not by tuning to *channel 480*. If you see the message:


> Correct HD Dish setup. 103 B-Band Odd (13V).


then you are in good shape. If you do not see this, please first verify your dish configuration in the Satellite setup screens and then check channel 480 again. If you still do not see the message above, then you will need to call DIRECTV to get the problem corrected.

EDIT: After getting some new information, I have updated this post to reflect the correct information.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

channels are 480 for 13v 103
481 for 18V 103
482 for 13 V 99
482 for 18 V 99


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

Is Sixto's post timetable accurate?

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1775605&postcount=299

End Dates for Mpeg2 HD

9/7/2008: NFL SUNDAY TICKET SuperFan
9/17/2008: LA HD Locals & West Coast DNS Locals
11/12/2008: HBO, Showtime, Universal HD, HD Net Movies
1/14/2009: ESPN, ESPN2, TNT, HD Net, HD Theater
3/18/2009: NY HD Locals & East Coast DNS Locals


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

kevinwmsn,

These dates are estimates and not necessarily set in stone .. I do not know the exact cutoff date for West Coast HD DNS .. just that it's soon.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Ah, say what? MPEG-2 HD DNS West Coast? They are MPEG-4 now... I can't get them on my HD TIVO anywhere... Does this mean that they are moving off of 119 and 110 to 99 or 103? They made MPEG-4 last March 31, as I recall....


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

81, 83, 87 and 89 have been gone from my IPG for a long time.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Ah, say what? MPEG-2 HD DNS West Coast? They are MPEG-4 now... I can't get them on my HD TIVO anywhere... Does this mean that they are moving off of 119 and 110 to 99 or 103? They made MPEG-4 last March 31, as I recall....





JohnH said:


> 81, 83, 87 and 89 have been gone from my IPG for a long time.


The West cost HD DNS has been dual illuminated @ 390s .. The MPEG-2 will be turned off later this month leaving only the MPEG-4.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> The West cost HD DNS has been dual illuminated @ 390s .. The MPEG-2 will be turned off later this month leaving only the MPEG-4.


I was under the impression those channels (DNS feeds in HD in the 390's) are MPEG-4... as was stated in March, and I CAN NOT get them on my HR10-250, built can on my HR2X's....

I know for a fact when they first launched (the channels in the 390's) they were MPEG-4 from 103c... and then they where moved to 119 and 110 when they shut off the MPEG-2 versions in the 80's on March 31, 2008... (I posted about a really weird signal issue I was having that proved that they where coming from 103c and transponder 17 I think it was, and that the LIL for LA where coming in on spotbeam, and that the channels in the 80's where also from a different sat, before March 31, 2008))

From what threads then said, they where moved to 110 and 119 in MPEG-4 so that MDUs could finish being upgraded to MF-2 systems. If they made that move for the 390's only, why did they become MPEG-2 and why can't my HR10-250 pick them, up?

See this thread....
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=115978&highlight=West+coast+DNS

and post 6 attachment on this one...

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=120804&highlight=march+31,+2008

Does anyone on this board get the channels in the 390's with MPEG-2 only equipment? I don't know anyone who can...

What does dual illuminated mean? Is that saying that they are running an MPEG-2 and MPEG-4 HD feed to those channels at the same time, kind of like they do with HD and SD channels?


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

Great news. This way I'll only have 6 search results for every network show instead of 8. Never mind that only one of those results is of any interest. Fixing "Channels I Get" is better that turning off channels I don't want, but heck, at this point I'll take anything that cuts down on the clutter.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

This is a good sign in the prgression towrd MPEG4 only. Sorry to those who like thier older equipment. The more bandwith D* has. The better the pic. qualtiy


----------



## minorthr (Mar 18, 2003)

I dont know about west coast but they cut my east coast feeds off last week.


----------



## BGreen965 (Aug 12, 2007)

minorthr said:


> I dont know about west coast but they cut my east coast feeds off last week.


Not authorized messages vs. being completely off the satellite are completely different issues. East Coast HD-DNS is alive and well at the moment for qualified customers.


----------



## minorthr (Mar 18, 2003)

BGreen965 said:


> Not authorized messages vs. being completely off the satellite are completely different issues. East Coast HD-DNS is alive and well at the moment for qualified customers.


I'm well aware of that. They just disappeared last week with no notice, but I have not had a chance to call them and find out why.


----------



## VARTV (Dec 14, 2006)

kevinwmsn said:


> Is Sixto's post timetable accurate?
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1775605&postcount=299
> 
> ...


I guess they kept SuperFan mpeg2 for the free preview DirecT had...


----------



## VARTV (Dec 14, 2006)

MIAMI1683 said:


> This is a good sign in the prgression towrd MPEG4 only. Sorry to those who like thier older equipment. The more bandwith D* has. The better the pic. qualtiy


It would be nice if this does free up space... for HD stuff...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I have it on good authority that Superfan was MPEG-4 during the first weekend. Not having it, I can't tell you.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Yep, every game was in MPEG4 HD, including nice 8-game HD mix channel and RZC.

Beautiful!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> I was under the impression those channels (DNS feeds in HD in the 390's) are MPEG-4... as was stated in March, and I CAN NOT get them on my HR10-250, built can on my HR2X's....


Thanks for the push  .. I requalified my requalification and got back some better information. You are indeed correct, there is NO MPEG-2 .. however, there is an important fact that still needs to be delivered.



> The channels are only in MPEG4 now. The upcoming change is moving from Triplesat orbital slot [119] to 5 LNB orbital slot [103] so people still on 3 LNB would lose the channels


I'll make the update to the 1st post and the title now.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Great Info thanks guys.


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

Sixto said:


> Yep, every game was in MPEG4 HD, including nice 8-game HD mix channel and RZC.
> 
> Beautiful!


Best part about the games was there was no massive shutdown of TNTHD and other channels.


----------



## gwar28 (Mar 10, 2007)

I can't get 119 due to my location (long story) because of this I can't get the west coast feeds. When will this go into effect so I no longer see "771"?

Thanks,

Mark

Also, does anyone have HD both east and west is it possible?


----------



## FarNorth (Nov 27, 2003)

No.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

kevinwmsn said:


> Best part about the games was there was no massive shutdown of TNTHD and other channels.


 There were channels "shut down" last week. just not TNTHD


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

gwar28 said:


> I can't get 119 due to my location (long story) because of this I can't get the west coast feeds. When will this go into effect so I no longer see "771"?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ...


Should have no effect .. You are likely not eligible for HD DNS service as on Aug 7th many folks had this service turned off. These were folks that had the service due to blanket waivers issued a few years back.

If you cannot get 119, you may need to investigate the Slimline-3 LNB ..


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

MIAMI1683 said:


> There were channels "shut down" last week. just not TNTHD


DirecTV has setup a very flexible bandwidth sharing environment.

By viewing the D10/D11 transponder maps, it can be seen that part-time HD channels share transponder space with PPV HD.

As an example, for each NFL Sunday Ticket HD channel, there is a cooresponding PPV HD channel on the same transponder which can be turned off for the few hours when the Sunday Ticket HD channel is needed.

Seems like a flexible and good strategy to have enough PPV HD channels to cover every need for any part-time non-remapped HD channel need. You need as many PPV HD channels as would ever be needed to provide the maximum number of part-time HD channels at any given time. Seems like 20 or so is about right.

Here's the link to the most recent HD transponder map: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1191863&postcount=2


----------



## gwar28 (Mar 10, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Should have no effect .. You are likely not eligible for HD DNS service as on Aug 7th many folks had this service turned off. These were folks that had the service due to blanket waivers issued a few years back.
> 
> If you cannot get 119, you may need to investigate the Slimline-3 LNB ..


I am eligible, I get all the SD DNS feeds. 119 is blocked by my condo roof overhang.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

gwar28 said:


> I am eligible, I get all the SD DNS feeds. 119 is blocked by my condo roof overhang.


SD DNS and HD DNS are obtained through different waiver processes. Having one does not automatically mean you get the other.


----------



## R8ders2K (Sep 11, 2006)

FWIW, it lost my east and west coast HD signals back when the law changed, but I still have the e/w SDs.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 22, 2007)

> You are likely not eligible for HD DNS service as on Aug 7th many folks had this service turned off. These were folks that had the service due to blanket waivers issued a few years back.


Is this why I lost the West Coast version of Fox? I'm in the Phoenix Metro Area and we used to receive the West Coast (L.A.) version on channel 89 and then it moved to 399 (I think). I was told we received this channel because the local fox station was O&O by the same company. Has something changed this? I hadn't really paid attention until football season started because I would occasionally have a 2 Fox games to choose from. Thanks for any info!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

puckhead said:


> Is this why I lost the West Coast version of Fox? I'm in the Phoenix Metro Area and we used to receive the West Coast (L.A.) version on channel 89 and then it moved to 399 (I think). I was told we received this channel because the local fox station was O&O by the same company. Has something changed this? I hadn't really paid attention until football season started because I would occasionally have a 2 Fox games to choose from. Thanks for any info!


Yes, this changed on Aug 7th, 2008. Any O&O waivers were rescinded and any HD DNS channels received went dark. Same thing happened to me.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 22, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Yes, this changed on Aug 7th, 2008. Any O&O waivers were rescinded and any HD DNS channels received went dark. Same thing happened to me.




Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Folks,

As of today the following is true:


West Coast HD DNS channels are only in MPEG4.
West Coast HD DNS is available only in orbital slot [103]

As a result, you will now need a 5-LNB dish or a new Slimline-3 dish (99/101/103)


----------



## sundude90 (Jun 12, 2008)

When are they going to do this for East Coast DNS channels? Any plans for this?


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

sundude90 said:


> When are they going to do this for East Coast DNS channels? Any plans for this?


very soon, very very soon. Do Not be alarmed. Be Afraid, be very very afraid.


----------



## sundude90 (Jun 12, 2008)

So is this just for HD? Are they going to do the same fro SD channels to? 

There is Locals Channels in my area, but my friend has not wanted to get it because it requires HD equipment and a new dish. He gets the East Coast DNS channels! Will D* shut those DNS channels off for him and require him to get his Locals via D*???


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

sundude90 said:


> So is this just for HD? Are they going to do the same fro SD channels to?
> 
> There is Locals Channels in my area, but my friend has not wanted to get it because it requires HD equipment and a new dish. He gets the East Coast DNS channels! Will D* shut those DNS channels off for him and require him to get his Locals via D*???


This is just for HD DNS Channels. If your friend has East Coast HD DNS and has local HD channels, your friend may get cut off one day.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

sundude90 said:


> So is this just for HD? Are they going to do the same fro SD channels to?
> 
> There is Locals Channels in my area, but my friend has not wanted to get it because it requires HD equipment and a new dish. He gets the East Coast DNS channels! Will D* shut those DNS channels off for him and require him to get his Locals via D*???


There are no plans at this time (that I know of) to change the location of the SD DNS for East or West Coast. Those are still MPEG-2 and the most logical location for them would be on Sat Location [101]. Today's change only affects West Coast HD Distant Network Service.


----------



## sundude90 (Jun 12, 2008)

I read over at SatelliteGuys.us that it is on 99 not 103! Is that true??


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

sundude90 said:


> I read over at SatelliteGuys.us that it is on 99 not 103! Is that true??


The West Coast DNS channels test channels have been on D11 (99°).

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1191863&postcount=2

CBS - D11 (99°) Transponder #13
NBC - D11 (99°) Transponder #13
FOX - D11 (99°) Transponder #12
ABC - D11 (99°) Transponder #3

Unless they moved yesterday (which I doubt).

*Edit:* Confirmed the transponder info on 9/18/2008


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Thanks for the info. I guess I need to put that AT9 up and add the WB616. Do all the cabling. Then call and see how many HD receivers they are going to send me "no strings attached". I currently have 5 MPEG2 HD receivers subscribed. 

The HD DNS thingy bothers me a bit as I have the East Coast ones. When I get the MPEG4 setup I will have the locals available as well. Hate to think about loosing the HD DNS just because of a receiver upgrade. 

I understand some of the new MPEG4 receivers don't have OTA Digital tuners. Hope I don't get any of those.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

JohnH said:


> Thanks for the info. I guess I need to put that AT9 up and add the WB616. Do all the cabling. Then call and see how many HD receivers they are going to send me "no strings attached". I currently have 5 MPEG2 HD receivers subscribed.
> 
> The HD DNS thingy bothers me a bit as I have the East Coast ones. When I get the MPEG4 setup I will have the locals available as well. Hate to think about loosing the HD DNS just because of a receiver upgrade.
> 
> I understand some of the new MPEG4 receivers don't have OTA Digital tuners. Hope I don't get any of those.


None of the current production has OTA tuners. Directv has the AM21 OTA dual tuner which can be used with the HR21/HR22 and some people upgrading to MPEG4 have been able to get them free (otherwise $50 from Directv; a bit more from retailers).


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Sixto said:


> The West Coast DNS channels test channels have been on D11 (99°).
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1191863&postcount=2
> 
> ...


Confirmed on D11: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1191863&postcount=2


----------



## videojanitor (Oct 8, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Yes, this changed on Aug 7th, 2008. Any O&O waivers were rescinded and any HD DNS channels received went dark. Same thing happened to me.


I must be livin' right -- I'm still receiving them. By all rights, they should have been shut off. Well, I ain't complainin', especially since the audio on KCBS blows away the audio of my CBS local (full dynamic range vs. ZERO).


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

videojanitor said:


> I must be livin' right -- I'm still receiving them. By all rights, they should have been shut off. Well, I ain't complainin', especially since the audio on KCBS blows away the audio of my CBS local (full dynamic range vs. ZERO).


Can't tell where you are in Northern California  .. Are you in a DMA that has HD locals yet? If not, then that is why you are still receiving them. This change only affected folks that are getting HD channels locally.


----------



## videojanitor (Oct 8, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Can't tell where you are in Northern California  .. Are you in a DMA that has HD locals yet? If not, then that is why you are still receiving them. This change only affected folks that are getting HD channels locally.


Well, I don't like to divulge my exact location as my employer frowns upon us posting messages in forums. The reason "why" is a long story. In any event, yes, I've had HD locals pretty since their inception. I got my first HR20 back in October 2006 so I could pick them up, and figured the HD DNS would be shut off soon after that. But for whatever reason, they're still on. Like I said, no complaints here.


----------



## alaskanaking (Jul 29, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> This change only affected folks that are getting HD channels locally.


According to D* that is not the case. If you are not "grandfathered in" (2004) with DNS you will lose your DNS stations even if your locals are not available in HD.

I had a wavier because I can't get OTA and was getting the DNS from L.A. on channels 391, 393, 397, 399. So far D* has taken away 393 (NBC) and 399 (Fox). My Fox local is HD, but my NBC local is only SD, and SD on a 62 inch TV is horrible. I am supposed to lose the other two DNS soon. That will mean I won't be able to watch any HD on CBS, NBC, or ABC. That includes the Super Bowl.

D* says there is nothing they can do about it, the FCC makes them do it. I am pissed!


----------

